# Maurrays 2ipa In Stubbies!



## mikem108 (2/10/08)

No affiliation, I just love this beer 


Murrays Spring Seasonal Released - 
For Those Who Pursue Extreme Pleasures 

Weve decided to release one of our most radical offerings yet - Murrays Icon 2IPA - as our first spring seasonal beer. One of the hoppiest beers commercially brewed in the southern hemisphere, Murrays Icon 2IPA has been packaged in 330ml bottles and made more accessible to craft beer enthusiasts across the country. 

According to Head Brewer, Shawn Sherlock, Icon is a challenge to brew, but a delight to drink. The huge hop content literally overloads the brewery. We cannot physically put more hops into this beer, he says.

The beers extensive hopping (more than 1kg of hops per 100 litres) creates intense citrus, passionfruit and peppery characteristics balanced by sweet biscuity malt and a full-bodied, rich-and-round bitter finish. Murrays Icon 2IPA has 7.5% alcohol by volume.

Thanks to all of you, our seasonal beer program has been a great success. The enthusiasm of our customers to have their beer palates challenged keeps pushing us to try new things - which makes life really interesting for all of us.

Were only making 400 cases of the spring seasonal. And once theyre sold, thats it for bottled Icon this year. 

Murrays spring seasonal is available from October online or through select retailers (click here for details). The recommended retail price is $19.99 for a 4-pack of 330ml beer.

Murrays Icon 2IPA matches tremendously well with spicy foods such as Mexican, Thai or Indian. Click here for the tasting profile.


----------



## Duff (2/10/08)

Mike,

Thanks for the heads up.

There are now 399 cases left  

Cheers.


----------



## Adamt (2/10/08)

I hope some make it to Adelaide  :icon_drool2:


----------



## joecast (2/10/08)

mikem108 said:


> The beers extensive hopping (more than 1kg of hops per 100 litres)


wow. thats huge. never thought id say this about a domestic beer, but $5 a stubbie seems pretty reasonable.
joe


----------



## joshuahardie (2/10/08)

going off their website, there are not many suppliers stocking the seasonals.

on the flipside almost all chain bottleos in my area stock the nirvana, sassy blonde and pilsner, so that is a great boost for them.. but more for me.


----------



## Fourstar (2/10/08)

Just out of curiosity, who are the stockists? I cant see to find them via their website!

Dans? Anywhere in VIC?


----------



## joshuahardie (2/10/08)

Murray website, does not list any vic stockists when i looked.

Best bet would be to call dans to see if they are getting anything in, or are willing to order you some?


----------



## mikem108 (2/10/08)

Sydney

Platinum Cellars, Bellevue Hill
Platinum Cellars, Concord
North Shore Liquor, Cammeray
Stanmore Cellars, Stanmore
Brookvale Cellars, Brookvale
Sackville Hotel Bottle Shop, Balmain




Newcastle Area

Port Stephens Winery, Bobs Farm
Bottlo on Beaumont, Hamilton
Cellarbrations, Hunter Street Newcastle
Warners on the Bay, Warners Bay

ACT

PLONK
Denman Cellars
QLD

Drinx Liquor Shops


----------



## Fourstar (2/10/08)

Balls.....

Might have a look-skey at purvis wine cellars this weekend and have a chat. might get some form their wholesaler.


----------



## Gough (2/10/08)

G'day all,

Thanks for posting about the Icon 2IPA. It was released this week and given the style I reccomend getting into it as early as possible for the freshest hop hit. Past batches aged well but the big hop aroma tends to mellow with time.

As for stockists in Vic, we have a distributor down there and I sent him a pallet yesterday so it should be hitting the shelves of our usual Vic stockists next week. I don't know Melbourne well enough but I think Cloudwine and Purvis usually stock our beers. If they are having trouble getting them for some reason please let me know offline and I'll chase our distributor. There is definitely a pallet of it in Melbourne so it should show up somewhere!

On another note, for the QLDers who were asking about the Best Extra Porter's availability in Brisbane, and about future seasonals like the Icon the good news is that I sent a pallet including the last of the Porter and 20 cartons of the Icon to the Drinx Group. Should have reached them today and they should have some on the shelves shortly with any luck. It took a while to sort out but they now have (limited) stocks.

Thanks again. Hope you like the Icon,

Shawn.


----------



## GMK (2/10/08)

What about SA - or do we get left out.

:-(


----------



## Cracka (2/10/08)

GMK said:


> What about SA - or do we get left out.
> 
> :-(





Who's SA h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (2/10/08)

Gough said:


> As for stockists in Vic, we have a distributor down there and I sent him a pallet yesterday so it should be hitting the shelves of our usual Vic stockists next week. I don't know Melbourne well enough but I think Cloudwine and Purvis usually stock our beers. If they are having trouble getting them for some reason please let me know offline and I'll chase our distributor. There is definitely a pallet of it in Melbourne so it should show up somewhere!



Usually Purvis have all of the Murrays lines with some seasonals. I will check out dans tonight and possibly Purvis this weekend if i head up that way as SWMBO's parents live a stones throw from Purvis.

I will update the thread if they are not currently stocked at both locations. Dans had the recent Gran Cru, fingers X'ed for the 2IPA.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gough (2/10/08)

GMK said:


> What about SA - or do we get left out.
> 
> :-(



Sorry GMK, at this stage we don't have a distributor in SA so unless you order from our website I don't think any SA shops will be stocking the Icon. This release is independent retailers only so Dan Murphy's won't have any unfortunately. The batch is tiny, only 400 cartons. Dan's either buy all the batch and that upsets our smaller stockists, or we sell it through the smaller stockists and Dan's don't range it. Dan's got the Grand Cru, the Independents have taken the Icon.

Like I said, you can still get some through our website but I'm afraid without a distributor in SA I doubt shops there will see any this time round.

Shawn.


----------



## Duff (2/10/08)

Gough said:


> Thanks for posting about the Icon 2IPA. It was released this week and given the style I reccomend getting into it as early as possible for the freshest hop hit. Past batches aged well but the big hop aroma tends to mellow with time.



Hey Shawn,

When I ordered a box of the 2IPA this morning, I also grabbed a bottle of the Anniversary Ale 2. I have a bottle of the Anniversary Ale 1 in my wine fridge at 14C. A little OT, but can you recommend optimum drinking time for AA 1? 

Cheers.

BM in Port Douglas.


----------



## Gough (2/10/08)

Duff said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> When I ordered a box of the 2IPA this morning, I also grabbed a bottle of the Anniversary Ale 2. I have a bottle of the Anniversary Ale 1 in my wine fridge at 14C. A little OT, but can you recommend optimum drinking time for AA 1?
> 
> ...




G'day Duff,

Thanks for ordering the beers. Hope you like 'em!.

The Anniversary Ales are both drinking really nicely - or they were 2 months or so ago when I last tried them. They aren't showing any _nasty_ signs of oxidation yet. There is some evidence of aging and oxygen contact as you'd expect, but it is translating atm pretty much as we'd hoped for this stage of AA1's life, as some mellow light fortified wine like notes rather than anything unpleasant. Really intense crystal flavours but with enough bitterness to carry it. Hop flavour was still there but mellowing. Hop aroma was fading but the oak character was starting to come more to the fore. It still seemed to me on last tasting that it will reward further cellaring - and given the conditions you are storing it under I'd say it'll keep powering along for a while yet. If it were me I'd drink AA1 sometime in the next 18 months - or if you like the really mellow, porty flavours that will increase then let it run another couple of years given your stable cool storage temps. It is maturing into a really rich complex brew. AA2 had stronger oak and will reward further cellaring in my opinion. It still tasted 'young' at last tasting although the year had added some complexity. The yeast characters (we used different yeasts for each half batch before blending) are coming through nicely, but interestingly the British yeast is definitely dominating the Belgian one. Let me know what you reckon.

This year's AA3 is shaping up nicely for what it's worth. I'll get it out of the oak in a couple of weeks time and it should hit the shops in early December. The 'tweak' to this year's batch is a good one... I've lost a bit of sleep over it, lets put it that way! :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/10/08)

Went down to my local Drinx (Bennets Rd, Camp Hill) no joy on the little bottles of 2IPA as yet, but they have plenty of the big ones still in stock.

Nice guy behind the counter, when asked, said he'd just got an email about Murrays stock, and on opening it up he's getting cases of Nirvana, Pilsner and Dark in the next week or so. Wonder what the Dark is - Murray's Porter perhaps?


----------



## kram (2/10/08)

I gave the Morningside store a call and the pallet is up at the Full Moon Hotel in Shorncliffe, mid next week he reckons they'll be distributed to the other stores.


----------



## Muggus (2/10/08)

Not missing out on getting some more 2IPA, so i've ordered a case of that and the Porter, which has been quite elusive. Can't wait!


----------



## redbeard (3/10/08)

Platinum Cellars in Bellevue Hill have stock but Platinum Cellars Concord wont have till next mid - late next ...
as I found out today. guess i'll have to finish my swap case this weekend instead


----------



## QIK86 (9/10/08)

Where in Brisbane (pref northside) would be the best bet to get some of the 2IPA today. 

I've got someone going down there today and can probably convince them to make a stop for me. 

Only catch is I'd want to be fairly sure that it's in stock.


----------



## kram (9/10/08)

Check the Drinx store locations for the closest

http://www.drinx.com.au/about/contact-us.aspx


----------



## QIK86 (9/10/08)

Done. Found some in stock. Cheers!


----------



## mikem108 (9/10/08)

> Cellars in Bellevue Hill have stock but Platinum Cellars Concord wont have till next mid - late next ...
> as I found out today. guess i'll have to finish my swap case this weekend instead




Also stocking fresh SNPA...and more US beers to come


----------



## QIK86 (9/10/08)

Just saw this video on YouTube of the making of the Murray's Icon 2IPA if anyone's interested..

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=fqdQWU0uE_g


----------



## kevo (9/10/08)

Spoke to the Brisbane city Drinx store last night, they assured me that it was only out in the champagne bottles.

It's nice to be able to tell people who should know where the pallet of beer has been sent, what is in the pallet of beers and that it was released a week ago.

Sounds to me like the other Drinx stores will be the go.

Kev


----------



## kevo (9/10/08)

To contradict myself, I just spoke to the Woody Point Drinx store who say the pallet hasn't arrived!!

???

Any clues?

Any Brisbane sightings?

Kev


----------



## QIK86 (9/10/08)

I only found the 750ml ones too. Sorry, I should have said that..


----------



## Gough (9/10/08)

kevo said:


> To contradict myself, I just spoke to the Woody Point Drinx store who say the pallet hasn't arrived!!
> 
> ???
> 
> ...




Pallet was sent last Wednesday. It arrived in Brisbane last Thursday to my knowledge.

Shawn.
Murray's Craft Brewing Co.


----------



## kram (9/10/08)

Correct Shawn, I spoke with them last week and it arrived at the Full Moon Hotel in Shorncliffe. They're meant to be distributed this week, I just left my number with one of the stores to call when it's in.


----------



## kram (29/10/08)

Far out, finally got my hands on 2x4 packs today and one of the Porter. Guys, head to Drinx Central as they have a few cartons in stock - the store guy had to actually drive up to Shorncliffe and grab them himself 2 DAYS AGO!!!

The Full Moon sent one carton to the Camp Hill store which is sold out (obviously).

Be best to make a phone call to ensure you don't miss out. Contact numbers and stores at www.drinx.com.au

Looking forward to tonight.


----------



## winkle (29/10/08)

kram said:


> Far out, finally got my hands on 2x4 packs today and one of the Porter. Guys, head to Drinx Central as they have a few cartons in stock - the store guy had to actually drive up to Shorncliffe and grab them himself 2 DAYS AGO!!!
> 
> The Full Moon sent one carton to the Camp Hill store which is sold out (obviously).
> 
> ...



My missus drank the last of my porter supply, bloody nice stuff  . I'll have to resupply, thanks Kram


----------



## kabooby (27/11/08)

Tried this beer the other night. Picked up a 4 pack from Liquor on Parade. What a great beer. I was expecting it to be more hop forward but to my delight it was much more balanced.

I wish this was easily available as I would definately by more. 

Is it available anywhere local on tap?

Kabooby


----------



## joshuahardie (27/11/08)

AFAIK

The only places that have it on tap are the two Murray's pubs, being Taylors Arms and Port Stephens Winery.

The only other places that might be potentials, are the Sackville Hotel in Balmain, and The Local Taphouse, whenever it opens up in Darlinghurst.

Just too hard to come by isn't it


----------



## kabooby (27/11/08)

I really enjoy all of there beers.

Might be time for a road trip to Port Stephens


----------



## ham2k (27/11/08)

kabooby said:


> Tried this beer the other night. Picked up a 4 pack from Liquor on Parade. What a great beer. I was expecting it to be more hop forward but to my delight it was much more balanced.
> 
> I wish this was easily available as I would definately by more.
> 
> ...



No, but i believe it will be soon. As this website suggests when their Darlinghurst locale opens it will be on tap.

It is meant to open sometime in January. Very excited!!!!
:beer:


----------



## kabooby (27/11/08)

That's it, im moving next door to that place. That looks fantastic

kabooby :super:


----------



## .DJ. (27/11/08)

kabooby said:


> Tried this beer the other night. Picked up a 4 pack from Liquor on Parade. What a great beer. I was expecting it to be more hop forward but to my delight it was much more balanced.
> Kabooby


Did you notice if there was much stock there? Keen to try this....


----------



## kabooby (27/11/08)

.DJ. said:


> Did you notice if there was much stock there? Keen to try this....



I grabbed the last 4 pack. I'll keep an eye out for some more.

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (27/11/08)

damn! :angry: 
They are a client of my brothers so he is going to ask if he has anymore...


----------



## .DJ. (28/11/08)

I got some! 

And some Grayston Reserve and some Grand Cru... :beer: :beerbang:


----------



## kabooby (28/11/08)

Nice one,

Party at your place then  

kabooby


----------



## Wimmig (28/11/08)

We have 10 cases left. VC Newtown. SUB $50/CARTON. Murrays in person tasting....12pm-5pm VC NEWTOWN. 

-WILLEM


----------

